# 300 series Humminbird tri band



## Dougnoobie (Jul 28, 2010)

Hi all. I have a humminbird tri band that never sees anything in the right side band. Transducer? Unit? Operator? I have never owned a fishfinder before and I'm at a loss. I welcome your thoughts.


----------

